# More pics from one Serious Event



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Here are some more pictures from one Serious Event. This party rocked. Ron went all out with the food, drinks and prizes. We can't wait til next year. Thanks Ron for the great time.

Darren (Smoking Handsome Dude) and Melody (Darren's Godiva)


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Wish i could have made it out there.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a great time!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish I could get down there for that bash!! Looks like we need a roadtrip next year :biggrin:

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya that looks like a crazy fun time!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I've always wanted to go irish (CAO in green was the bomb) :whoohoo:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The blue one was my fave!!!


----------

